# Composers similar to Frank Zappa's Yellow Shark period



## artist202 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm looking for some composers similar to Frank Zappa's Yellow Shark period ESPECIALLY the rework of "dog breath variations" and "uncle meat"






I can see the Stravinsky influence but was looking for more stuff like it, kind of "warm" sounding

Anyways, thanks guys!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

artist202 said:


> I'm looking for some composers similar to Frank Zappa's Yellow Shark period ESPECIALLY the rework of "dog breath variations" and "uncle meat"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Florent Schmitt, especially his _Symphonie concertante_ and _Symphony No. 2_. I can also see Kapustin as having a Stravinsky / jazz influence. Try _Cello Concerto No. 2_ for more "warmth".


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

First person that comes to mind is Derek Bermel - try _3 Rivers_ or the last movement of the clarinet concerto _Voices_ (not on YT, but try Spotify).


----------



## artist202 (Jul 14, 2017)

Florent Schmitt and Derek Bermel were very cool.
Thanks for the suggestions guys, if anyone has more that would be awesome.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Some of Varese perhaps. Not too surprising, as Varese was FZ's hero. It's not exactly FZ, but what could be? Anyway, it's in that direction. Sorta.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

now your talking


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My favourite Zappa track, Project X, seems to be very infuenced by Schoenberg. Compare the middle of Project X with Schoenberg's Wind Quintet.


----------

